# Signage.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Just came across this in my Photobucket, it's a Sunoco sign you can print out and mount on a piece of foam board or cardboard. It's double sided so you can have it even turn if you have a small servo motor.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Pete McKay said:


> Just came across this in my Photobucket, it's a Sunoco sign you can print out and mount on a piece of foam board or cardboard. It's double sided so you can have it even turn if you have a small servo motor.


No need to send it Pete. I'll get it here. I love Sunoco. Remember 260? I think that's what it was. I was a major gear head in high school.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Pete! I was going to start looking for this image


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I just found a box of 76 balls in my back room, maybe 20 of them. I wonder what the heck I got them all for, I hated the 76 station around here bofre it closed. Only about 3 or 4 are still any good, looks like they got wet and the orange ran off of most of them.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

...and then there was this at www.antennaballstore.com, a Sunoco sun antenna topper that would probably make a great track accessory. (under collectables)


----------

